# Look at my package!!



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

in the spirit of all the slutty photos we've had the past few months, I WON'T BE OUTDONE!!

LOOK AT MY PACKAGE!!! IT'S BIG!!!










p


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

WoW Whats in that !!?!?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mr.c said:


> WoW Whats in that !!?!?


Yeah! Yeah! WTH's in it baldy?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

but it's not the size of the package, it's what you do with the package (or so my wife lies to me about)!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Very Nice!!!! (I'm guessing its the pipe stand cabinet)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

so, the story.

was downstairs PMing a few ppl on here, then had to go upstairs to get my son some chapstick (he's got a cold and his lips are getting chapped).
i heard the all too familiar sound of someone sliding around the corner into my mailbox, so i opened the front door to asses the damage.

to my surprise, nobody has knocked my mailbox over this year, but there was a package on the front step (i live on a corner and a few winters ago my mailbox was knocked down 3 times - in one day, and i live on a snow route).

THANK YOU, JOE!! excellent work you do for we gorillas in the community. this isn't just a tool to hold pipes and tobaccos, it's a damn fine piece of artwork/craftsmanship that will last a long time, hopefully my son can/will enjoy it as well and bring him fond memories.

thank you, thank you, thank you, mr. c.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

IHT said:


> but it's not the size of the package, it's what you do with the package (or so my wife lies to me about)!


my what pretty pipes you havep


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry the pictures are so dark, my camera is crapping out on me.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful!

Great work Joe.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The feller in the corner strikes yet again. Just plain awesome Joe. Congrats Greg, its beautiful. BTW nice pipes brother.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

That's a very nice cabinet! Looks even better full!p


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome pipe rack, I mean, nice package.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I bet your still in shock that you got it. ROFL 

I was commisioned back it sept/oct to make a pipe case, told greg it would take about 4 weeks to make it. 4 weeks ..4 months whose counting lol 
Was a lot of fun to make (some times more fun than others) Looks great full, even fits your big 8 inch ...................................canadian


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

mr.c said:


> I bet your still in shock that you got it. ROFL
> 
> I was commisioned back it sept/oct to make a pipe case, told greg it would take about 4 weeks to make it. 4 weeks ..4 months whose counting lol
> Was a lot of fun to make (some times more fun than others) Looks great full, even fits your big 8 inch ...................................canadian


It looks to me that this was worth waiting for.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Oustanding craftsmanship, Joe. A quality piece to be enjoyed for years to come. Congrats Greg.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

That is B-E-A-utiful!!! Very nice !!!p


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Beautiful - you have a real skill with these pipe cabinets!

When will we see your first pipe, I wonder


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

First class cabinet to display your pipe collection, which I'm sure is awesome too!

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice! For a minute there I got really exicted thinking it may have been a box from Daniel at Synjeco p


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

very cool! wish i had the space for a larger pipe rack.

i've always admired that smaller pipe rack you have too, very cool, been browsing ebay up and down for one of those.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Forget the package, Greg....I'm more interested in your rack! :dr


----------



## HVACMAN (Apr 27, 2006)

I want one of those when I grow up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice work Joe, enjoy that Greg. p


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

hubba hubba! Ah-Oooga! That thing is awesome. Collection is looking good Greg...


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Joe, it looks great man, I know Greg has been waiting like a little kid for Christmas! Fantastic, Greg, your pipes look great in it!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice Rack!!!!p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn Joe, that was an awesome piece of work! Congrats Greg, ya lucky bastage! p


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

A work of art for sure.

That looks great. Nice way to display the collection.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I love the grain of the wood. Very nice.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I just can't bring myself to comment on your package. But, definitely a nice looking rack. Nice work mr.c! Looks like you have a great collection of pipes Greg.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice! I want one!
(Rack, not a package. I have a package...er...well...Backing out of the conversation now while I try and pull foot from mouth.  )


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Very nice. p


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Simply beautiful work!

Joe, thanks for handling Greg's package.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Beautiful work, Joe. It's great to see the finished product--I know how much Greg has looked forward to it. 

Man, I really hate being jealous of Greg's package.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

That is beautiful. What kind of wood did you use, Joe? It has very nice grain. Nice job and nice package. Of course we are all jealous of Greg's rack now.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dang nice rig... makes a fella want to get 20 pipes so he can get the pipe rack to hold 'em..


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I did click with trepidation after reading the subject line, but instead of hairy sac, there's a gorgeous rack!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow! Yours is bigger AND prettier than mine.

Nice work.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow nice rack!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome rack!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damn, it's been 2 years since this topic started... 
still working great - it holds pipes and tobacco.

i got a couple of PMs over a month ago from Joe. he's still kicking.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

You have a very nice package.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Upon seeing the title of the thread I was afraid to look but of course was compelled to also!

Nice package you got there IHT! And a might fine rack also may I add?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Great cabinette Greg, I know you have 30 plus pipes, so why not have a bigger rack made? Is this your 'what I smoke regularly' collection?

I've been hoping I'd find one in the antique markerts. Considering shipping costs from the States would be very high - where most of the well priced makers reside. No luck yet though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pearse, at the time, i only had about 12-15 pipes or so. plus i have a small one at work that holds up to 8, which should be in those photos.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

IHT said:


> pearse, at the time, i only had about 12-15 pipes or so. plus i have a small one at work that holds up to 8, which should be in those photos.


A slippery slope indeed...even the rack can't keep up. But seriously when the racks get to big the don't look so good.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

geez has it been 2 years? Damn I forgot to peel off that made in china sticker before i sent it.


----------

